# B5.5 2003 VW PASSAT Steering wheel Swap with MK6 GTI multifunction Steering Wheel?



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm really hoping I can update my steering wheel in my 03 PASSAT to something newer and nicer. Now I know the paddles probably wont work but I want the look more than anything. Anyone know if it can be done?


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

The actual mk5 and mk6 wheel itself shares the spline with mk4 and most likely b5.5 but the airbag connector will differ. Depends on if you are brave enough to mess with your airbag connectors and swap wires. Worst case, you screw it up and when you get in an accident it doesnt deploy so be careful.


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm not in heavy consideration mode. Just gonna check with a buddy of mines who used to own a tuning company. He just did a full int ext update on a MBZ SL63AMG so I'm sure he'll know what to do for the airbag.


----------

